# please post pictures or diagrams "how to install DECA"



## habudab

please post pictures or diagrams "how to install DECA"

I have a structured wiring box that will be housing my swm-16 and ethernet switch. I will be wiring up 7 HD/DVR's... I want to incorporate the DECA system.. can someone please post pics or diagrams on how to do this..

thanks


----------



## Stuart Sweet

May I suggest this thread and attached PDF?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170910


----------



## veryoldschool

or:


----------



## The Merg

This one will also work...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2474192#post2474192

- Merg


----------



## dwcolvin

habudab said:


> please post pictures or diagrams "how to install DECA"
> 
> I have a structured wiring box that will be housing my swm-16 and ethernet switch. I will be wiring up 7 HD/DVR's... I want to incorporate the DECA system.. can someone please post pics or diagrams on how to do this..


Why not have D* install it?


----------



## habudab

VOS:

looking at your diagram, can i take one of the DECA's from the one splitter and add it to the other splitter..

I need 8 tunners per Splitter.. ( I think)

for example: i want to hook up 8 HD/DVRS.. so the way i look at it.. it should be 4 coaxial lines from each splitter..??? is that right??

I looks to me the the HR-24's do not need external DECA's, is that Right?/?

I need help!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

You can hook 4 lines per splitter, you can use a 1x4 or 1x8 (capping the unused ones), for a total of 8 tuners per SWiM channel. You cannot have more than 8 tuners per channel. 

HR24's don't need DECAs as that function is built in.


----------



## habudab

Can i have 4 lines from one 8 way splitter to 4 hd/dvr's and one line from the same splitter to the network switch via DECA..


----------



## Spanky_Partain

.... or........


----------



## veryoldschool

habudab said:


> Can i have 4 lines from one 8 way splitter to 4 hd/dvr's and one line from the same splitter to the network switch via DECA..


yes
For 8 DVRs, you need a SWiM-16, which has two outputs, and you can only connect 4 DVRs on each, but the DECAs don't count.

Like this:


----------



## HoTat2

habudab said:


> VOS:
> 
> looking at your diagram, can i take one of the DECA's from the one splitter and add it to the other splitter..
> 
> I need 8 tunners per Splitter.. ( I think)
> 
> *for example: i want to hook up 8 HD/DVRS.. so the way i look at it.. it should be 4 coaxial lines from each splitter..??? is that right??*
> 
> I looks to me the the HR-24's do not need external DECA's, is that Right?/?
> 
> I need help!


Actually one SWM splitter *may* (depending upon the exact install configuration) have five coaxial lines and the other four if the internet DECA dongle is accounted for.


----------



## habudab

what is this band stop filter and do i need it for what i want to do..

I have a hr20-700 and hr 23.. the rest will likely be HR-24's


----------



## veryoldschool

habudab said:


> what is this band stop filter and do i need it for what i want to do..
> 
> I have a hr20-700 and hr 23.. the rest will likely be HR-24's


The DECA signal is VERY high level, compared to the SAT levels.
This needs to be blocked from receivers that don't have a DECA [internal or external] and also from the SWiM. The SWiM have green stickers/labels for those that have this filter internally, while those that don't have the green sticker, need to have a external bandstop added to their output.


----------



## habudab

where do you add those and do you have any pictures to help explain?

thanks


----------



## Stuart Sweet

See post #9. You add the band stop filter between the SWiM and the first splitter.


----------



## habudab

if you look at VOS post #3. (diagram). where would the Band stop filter go and still unsure when to use it...??


----------



## veryoldschool

habudab said:


> if you look at VOS post #3. (diagram). where would the Band stop filter go and still unsure when to use it...??


The SWiM-16 has the filter internal, so you don't need to add one.


----------



## habudab

nice... so i dont need one.. great!.. 

side note: Satpro.tv has a deal on a swm-16 with PI and (2) 8 way splitters.. is that online site a good one..


----------



## Directvlover

I never understand why some folks have the need for so many recievers. 3 has always been perfectly fine for me. One for the Family Room, One for the Bedroom and One that actually distriubtes it's output to both my kitchen and Master Bathroom. I can't imagine needing 8 recievers. Lease fees alone would be nuts each month.


----------



## habudab

i need one for my bedroom, one for family room, one for loft, one for pool area, two for kids bedroom and one for guest bedroom... I guess i only need 7...


----------



## dwcolvin

habudab said:


> nice... so i dont need one.. great!..
> 
> side note: Satpro.tv has a deal on a swm-16 with PI and (2) 8 way splitters.. is that online site a good one..


_Whatever_ they're selling it for will be more than the $149 D* will charge to install _everything._


----------



## sda3

dwcolvin said:


> _Whatever_ they're selling it for will be more than the $149 D* will charge to install _everything._


Less if you can talk them into it....got mine for $49 with DECA to an HR20, HR22 and a brand new HR24 to replace my HR10-250 I was still using.


----------



## 477193

They're coming to do mine for free tomorrow... so it can be done a LOT cheaper than DIY. Of course, it will extend my committment since I'm upgrading hardware - but I'm ok with that.


----------



## Big Dawg 23

sda3 said:


> Less if you can talk them into it....got mine for $49 with DECA to an HR20, HR22 and a brand new HR24 to replace my HR10-250 I was still using.


They refuse to reduce the cost of my install for DECA. I continue to get the $99 + $49.95 line from every rep.

As for Directv installing that is all they are allowing according to the many CSR's at Directv. If there is a way to do DECA without a service trip I would like to know.

EDIT: I wasn't aware Satpro.tv sold DECA. Looks like I have my solution for DECA.


----------



## veryoldschool

Big Dawg 23 said:


> EDIT: I wasn't aware Satpro.tv sold DECA. Looks like I have my solution for DECA.


And SolidSignal sells them too.


----------



## JosephB

Keep in mind if you DIY your DECA install, your account won't be properly flagged as having DECA and you will still have to jump through the 'unsupported' hoops to get MRV activated.


----------



## veryoldschool

JosephB said:


> Keep in mind if you DIY your DECA install, your account won't be properly flagged as having DECA and you will still have to jump through the 'unsupported' hoops to get MRV activated.


Maybe, maybe not.
I had no problems and I have done my own upgrade. The CSR looked at my hardware and started to activate it as unsupported, but I explained I had the connected home network hardware and she flagged my account as supported. YMMV


----------

